# Verkaufe Stalker Clear Sky Collectors Edition top Zustand



## nairolf92 (26. Januar 2009)

Wie oben beschrieben möchte ich hier die Stalker Clear Sky Collectors Edition verkaufen. Preis 30€.


----------

